# Possibly ate a jolly rancher



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm freaking out a little bit, but when it comes to Sasha I'm somewhat of a hypochondriac. So I thought I'd ask y'all what you think. I believe Sasha ate a jolly rancher, wrapper and all. I am normally very diligent about keeping stuff out of her reach but I saw her eat something (though I couldn't get to her in time to get it out of her mouth) and I am missing a jolly rancher. She also just had diarrhea, but that could have been from eating some poisoned bugs...this girl and her eating...I was in the garage earlier doing some things, and she was out there with me, and before I knew it she'd eaten a few bugs off the ground that had been poisoned. 

Anyways, logic tells me just to watch her and make sure she keeps eliminating. However, my paranoia says rush her to the vet in the morning and shell out the money for an x-ray to make sure there is no intestinal blockage or anything. Another random fact on this situation is I am still hearing normal stomach sounds (I read somewhere that lack of stomach noises can be a sign for bloat so I periodically listen to her throughout the day...I know...paranoid.). So my question is, if it were you would you just keep an eye on her or would you take her in in the morning?


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

If you mean one of those small, individually wrapped Jolly Ranchers, she will probably just poop it out. We used to worry about Shasta swallowing rocks (never did, but she was always picking them up) and the vet said anything roughly Jolly Rancher-sized would pass through.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I think she'll be fine. Maybe a little hyper, but fine.  

I really think a Jolly Rancher will pass through just fine.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I would be more concerned with her eating poisoned bugs than the jolly rancher. Onc piece of candy is not going to hurt her, especially since its not chocolate. My worry would be how many bugs she ate, what kind of poison it was that killed them.
Some of the poisons used to kill bugs and such are "2nd and 3rd generation" poison and can do more damage over a few days time.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I would be more concerned over the poisoned bugs then a jolly rancher.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

I have been known to give my dogs the nasty flavored jelly beans  As for the wrapper, it should pass!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark LOVES jolly ranchers... oops... I mean, he's never had one... ever. 

I share my treats with him every once in awhile.... that is no issue. The wrapper will more than likely pass eventually. 

The bugs would concern me though.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

beware when sharing treats with the dogs . 
many treats are sweetened with artificial sweetners as sugar replacement .

Xylitol , found in tooth paste , gums , candy etc is TOXIC and not a lot is needed tp be harmful.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Xylitol is an artificial sweetener -- so it's typically found in 'sugar free' candies. (and gum). Last time I looked it up it causes hypoglycemia in dogs and can in high doses interfere with liver functioning (and yes, it is highly toxic)


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

correct -- xylitol is in toothpaste because it has some anti plaque forming ability.

Just one correction high doses -- very little ingested can have fatal results Xylitol: Common Sugar Substitute Xylitol Can Be Deadly for Pets

---- surprise surprise broccoli is also toxic to dogs . One poster in another thread said her dog enjoyed the "normandy" frozen vegetable mix , selecting cauliflower and broccoli.

This is one that I cover every time I ask about "home made diets" -- although just about every book you buy at the local book shop has some well meaning , all too fussy, made from the heart dog recipe with broccoli in it as a green. I have a journal which lists results from AVMA and CVMA siting broccoli as toxic .

If interested in the morning I will find the journal and find the specific chemical which is a constituent of broccoli which is deadly to dogs. 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

did the jolly rancher resist ?
were there witnesses.
I bet he wasn't jolly for long when the fressing began.

dogs ! 
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Really? Broccoli is toxic? That's a new one! Good thing my dogs don't like veggies  For Christmas I got a super powerful grinder (I could send a whole rabbit through it!) and I've been considering adding cranberries or some such with the meat I grind up (any other food that is toxic that people might not know of?)

I know most of the bad foods, but since I never knew about broccoli I'm sure there are others that shouldn't be fed.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys. She seems fine this morning, so I think I'll wait on rushing her to the vet lol
As for the bugs, yes it concerns me as well. We have a guy come and spray our house and I swear Sasha just can't leave that stuff alone! I try really hard to keep an eye on her when the guy has sprayed, but somehow every time after he sprays she gets into something. I may just have to leash her to me after he sprays from now on. Well, when we come back home to visit that is. We're moving this weekend.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Scarlett has eaten Army boots, belts, purses, check books, expensive shoes, expensive purses, sunglasses, and countless scary things that seagulls dropped in our yard carried over from the garbage dump. I am SO good at sorting stuff out from her poop (and vomit..) I'm sure my old neighbors thought I had some issues. 

A Jolly Rancher should not be too much of a problem.

We moved from our last house due in part to the HORRIBLE problem with the seagulls and partly because if I didn't bite our old landlord, Scarlett would have.  She hasn't eaten anything in months, including landlords.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've never heard of broccoli being toxic before? What is in it that is toxic?
I never gave it to my dogs because it causes gas but I never saw it on the lists of toxic veggies/fruits!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I have it right here -- just an excerpt from this article ---

"although some experts and book authors think broccoli is good for pets, the 
isothiocyanate it contains can kill livestock and cause gastrointestinal irritation and goitres in smaller animals, such as dogs. In small amounts broccoli's serious side effects are unpredictable and difficult to catch . But when this crucifer exceeds 25% of the diet , it is clearly fatal .
Sources for this information include US Veterinary USVMA , ASPCA, Humane Societies , and a list of 8 links .

This interferes with the thryroid.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Broccoli is one of the few things that I honestly think Scarlett would NOT eat, even if we left her alone with it and smothered it in leather.


----------



## Dlilly (May 24, 2011)

Yummmm.... Jolly Ranchers.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Grapes and raisins are also toxic.

IF you know for certain you dog has eaten something toxic, and you want him to vomit, dose him with peroxide and water - if you don't have a dose syringe, a turkey baster will work. 2 oz plus water - should vomit within 15-20 minutes! 

Lee


----------

